

New Demographics for Mechanical Turk - nickpinkston
http://behind-the-enemy-lines.blogspot.com/2010/03/new-demographics-of-mechanical-turk.html

======
nickpinkston
I still can't believe that 53% of Indian users have (or claim to have)
bachelors degrees and 26% graduate degrees. I guess it's becoming viable. Also
interesting would be these numbers for Fiverr.com

